# Why i dont like my local woodturning club!



## Alie Barnes (18 Jun 2009)

Good morning.

Im writing this as i didnt know this place existed when i attended my first meeting. 
So about a year ago maybe more i cant remember. I went along for an evening to my local woodturning club after going to a tool fair and meeting some of the members there.

When i first arrived the same chap i had met at the tool fair came over and introduced himself and we chatted for a few minutes and he told me what would happening on that particular evening.

Usual stuff, demonstration and then competition and then another demonstration.
Now this is where things got strange.
The chap explained to me that i shouldnt be put off by the other members they can be a bit clique just ask questions and say hello.

So we had a demonstration and viewed the competition entries for that week and then had 15 mins of tea and biscuits and i consider myself pretty confident but the chap was right most people had a little clique groups of maybe 3 /4 people. So during this break i tried to speak to several people in groups and introduce myself but no one really tried to be friendly or chat everyone basically just carried on talking in there small groups.

In the end there was another chap there who was also at his first meeting who i chatted too, he basically felt the same.
This experience really did put me off my local woodturning group and i have never returned. 

So is it time that i give it another go, especially as i really do think i would benefit alot from some good turners but i dont want to be in the same postion again where i just go along and am basically shunned as the new guy.

it was a very uncomfortable experience.


----------



## gandy (18 Jun 2009)

i know the feeling, sorry incase someone is a memeber buy the group at meet in amberley chalk pits are the same having tried to talk to them all i got where 2 and 3 word repiles

tbh everything i know about bowls i lernt in school, everything i know about turning jewellery i learnt myself, and i think really thats the best way to learn anything hands on is to just stand there and try yourself


----------



## wizer (18 Jun 2009)

Alie I have experienced this. I don't think it's intentional. My woodturning club is actually very open and everyone has been really nice and willing to help. Other clubs can be less open to new members or rather less equipped to deal with them. They are so used to coming along and meeting their own small circle of friends that they just want to get on with it. I can understand this. I know it can feel intimidating but you just have to keep going and chipping away at it until you find yourself in 'the fold'. It's certainly nothing to do with woodturners, more just a fact of life. Most pubs are like this. We had one up the road from us that was so cliquey that when you walked in the whole pub turned their head and it just intimidated you to walk out.


----------



## Paul.J (18 Jun 2009)

This sort of thing happened to a turner i've got to know recently.
He moved out of Brum a few years ago,and has been turning for over twenty years and as made some beautiful pieces.
He isn't the shy quiet type either.
After getting to know me and going to a show together i think it gave him the confidence to try his new local club.
When i asked him how he got on he said "never again"
He had been twice but was just basically ignored,and didn't feel welcomed at all,especially by the older chaps who he said thought they were the dogs doodas.
Which he said they weren't :roll: 
So i've never been to a club so can't comment,but they do seem to be clique from what i hear. :? :?:


----------



## shedhead (18 Jun 2009)

I look on it from the other point of view. As i live in the West coast of Scotland there are not may woodturning clubs around. In fact i do not know of any, i have also looked at night classes in local schools and collages, nothing. So if i had the chance of a woodturning club close to me i would not be put off with "first day (night) impressions" Try and go back and ride out the Newbie felling, if however this is still the case after 5-6 attempts, then walk away. Or wait till new members attend and make them welcome. It is a tricky one but count yourself "lucky" you have this option.


----------



## Argee (18 Jun 2009)

That's practically word for word how I would have described my time with a club too, Alie. The members were so staid in both outlook and method, that they shunned anything new, including members! 

The pro demos were the only thing worth attending and - in the first year - they were worth the subs. Otherwise, it was just the same three or four, pontificating _ad nauseam_ about their very narrow field of "expertise." 

New members were told that they could ask anything, so I asked for a quick skew demo (by anyone) during a so-called "hands-on" evening, but that's when the so-called experts started looking at the floor, shuffling feet and saying that I didn't really need to use a skew, as I could achieve the same result with a number of different tools.

Ray


----------



## big soft moose (18 Jun 2009)

a lot of clubs are like this - and not just wood turning either , camera clubs are renowned for that type of attitude too.

but that said a lot arent - I dont go anymore as i now live too far away but the club that is connected to and sometimes meets at toolpost is really good - probably not least through peters influence as it is definitely in his interest that new people be made welcome.

i know its a bit far but you could try that one allie - although its a trek by road maidenhead to didcot is only a short train ride


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jun 2009)

I've seen this attitude as well unfortunately. I stuck with my club and really enjoy it now. I still have problems chatting to some of the oldies (sorry if you are one). I can only put this down to to the age and lifestyle difference.

If you are a friendly new member then all I can suggest is to stick with it. As time goes on you'll discover the club starts changing and more friendly new members join (people who would have left if it wasn't for you). Make sure you join in where possible. The organisers are normally desperate for active members who actually use their lathes.

If all else fails then set up your own club. You should easily be able to find some people who have the same thoughts about the existing club.

Dave


----------



## loz (18 Jun 2009)

I guess i'm lucky in the respect that we started up the club ( i'm the sec ) , and so about half the members are newbies from the nightschool courses the Chairman would have instructed at. The other half are poached veterans from other clubs. 

Before the club was started though i did attend one meeting at another. I was brought along as a guest and was made to feel very welcome, but did feel a little cliqueiness, although that could have just been newbie nerves at all the guys who had been pals for 40/50 years !!!

Loz


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Jun 2009)

I guess I am really lucky. I belong to the Cornwall Ass. of Woodturners and it is realy excellent. Yes there aret hose who are perhaps harder to talk to but overall everyone is friendly and helpful. Eveyone is willing to share in their expertise. They have a meeting every Tues. Wed. & Thurs. evening fr 7 - 10 and these are full so they are setting up another one on Mon. as well. They have either a registered pro who is a member or a more experienced turner in each one who is always available to advise, train etc and yet they let you get on with whatever you want to do. Only rule I have found so far is that we can't turn yew as there are some of the members who are allergic to the wood dust. The general meeting is once a month and there is always a competition wiith a different subject each month. Submissions are all critiqued with positive feedback and advice. We have teenagers, male and female turners in the weekly meeetings and on Friday they have students from a local school for youngsters with learning difficulties in for some sessions. They also have demos by well known turners on a regular basis and also have a shop and a duiscount franchise with Stiles and Bates. Overall I can't reccomend it enough. Having, like Paul J basically taught myself forthe last couple of years I fully expected to be told I was doing thuings wrong but instead I get shown a better way, or told that if it works for me go for it. Yes everyone specialises as we all do eventually but it is never pushd down your throat. The annual fee is the best £30 I could hope for.

Oh yes they also have a once a month carving Staurday and sometimes, ikf enough are interested a pyrography one as well.

PDon't despair of clubs then, there are good ones out there

Pete


----------



## wizer (18 Jun 2009)

Yes as I say, our club is brilliant. Lots of lathes to use plus a whole Technology debt to make use of. inc Metal lathes, sanding machines, bandsaws, scroll saws, welders. There is also extensive finishing supplies. There are cliques but everyone is\was welcoming and I feel like I can ask anyone anything without getting 'the look'. 3 or 4 people have offered tips and informal tuition whilst I've been turning. There can be an awkwardness surrounding age gaps but I think once they realise your not a whipper snapper, they'll treat you on a level playing field. I just wish it was closer!


----------



## petercharlesfagg (18 Jun 2009)

I have just posted a message on the Woodworkers Institute forum.

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/for ... p?TID=1732

It appears that many clubs offer the same in the first instance.

I may be more outgoing than others but whenever I have visited a different club I tend to seek out the members of the committee or at least the Chairman. I wear a badge with my name emblazoned across it and it usually breaks the ice!

If the coldness continues I report it to someone in the committee who are usually very apologetic and very often unaware that such a situation exists! It is often the case that everyone thinks someone else will bring up the subject!

Apart from standing on a chair and loudly proclaiming that you are a possible new member and would like to share experiences, I suggest that you give it time.

The art of conversation does not come easily to many these days and a certain amount of prompting has to be given.

May I suggest that at the end of the meetings you offer to help to clear up, stack the chairs etc. it is usually one of the best ways to get yourself noticed and *ALL* clubs want *willing* members!


In the final analysis I always ask myself what would I do if I see someone new attending the club? How would I like others to view me when they attend? Am I friendly enough?

Although I have been a member of the Tudor Rose Woodturners in Daventry for nearly 2 years I still do not know everyone who attends and often make the mistake of asking if it is the first time they have attended and they reply to the effect that they were a member before I joined! (Foot in mouth!)

Regards, Peter.

ADDENDUM: Our good friend Richard Findley will tell you that a good way of getting people to talk to you is to make a fool of yourself! I took a particularly out of balance piece of Cedar of Lebanon to a "Hands on" evening and it took 4 people to hold down the lathe!!! Laughter ensued, but many after that have made a point of coming up to me to chat AND bring up the subject of out of true turnings! 

At a public display at Woodex I put on an "L" plate when Richard was helping me use a Skew chisel, it broke the ice for several members of the public!


----------



## Richard Findley (18 Jun 2009)

Peter is particularly good when it comes to being out going and engaging people!! 

Most of the clubs I visit are as a demonstrator so I experience little problem as far a cliques are concerned, although I do get a few that possibly under-estimate me because of my age (only a few grey hairs at 29 :wink: :lol: ) 

When I first joined the club I did it because I wanted to see demonstrations and improve my woodturning, rather than with the aim of making new friends. I am pretty comfortable with my own company if no one wants to talk to me. I found that once your face becomes familiar to people, a smile and a hello often prompts conversation, and although I may not be the best at small talk, I can talk turning for England!!!! 

I think our club is a pretty friendly little group and I always make a point of saying hello to a new face and at a hands on, offering to help out.

I think the combination of a little patience and keeping in mind that you get out only what you put in should put you in good stead. If not then sod the miserable old pippers and enjoy the demo!!! :lol: :wink: 

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## richburrow (18 Jun 2009)

I am not a member but have gone to the Erewash Valley Woodturners outside Notts. They were a very friendly bunch and I had a great evening. I can't join at the moment because of family commitments (the lady of the house put her foot down, "As well as Badminton"  ) 
They are not all frosty
I even met a scally called Doug......less said about him the better


----------



## Richard Findley (18 Jun 2009)

You've got to watch out for that lot from Erewash, that Doug and that SteveB.UK [-( [-( :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 

Badminton for me is on the same night as turning (Thursday) so I have to alternate. During the cricket season it can be really tricky to pick #-o #-o #-o 

Richard


----------

